# Neuer PC? Ja oder nein?



## fear.de (7. Januar 2013)

Moin,


Eine frage quält mich schon seit langem.
Würde es sich lohnen mein PC zu verlaufen und noch 3-400€ in einen neuen PC zu investieren?

Eckdaten:

CPU: AMD Phenom 2 965 Black Edition auf 3,8 GHz übertacktet.

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 580GTX

RAM: 8GB G-Skill RipJaws

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XTA-UD4 mit USB 3.0

Festplatten: Samsung SpinPoint F3 mit 1000GB UND eine SSD: Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB

DVD-Laufwerk: CD/DVD    LG GH22NS50 Super Multi - DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM..

Netzteil: BeQuite 650Watt

Lüfter: Es wurden 8 120mm LED Lüfter verbaut und einen Zalman CPU-Lüfter in der Nvidia Editon.


Kann alles soweit zocken, aber die HW sucht lässt mir keine Ruhe ^^ und wie man sieht ist alles nicht mehr gerade up2date !

Was sagt ihr? Wenn ja wären Zusammenstellungen Super  aber nichts von AMD, weder CPU noch GPU 

Danke.

MfG, fear.de


----------



## Metalic (7. Januar 2013)

Wenn du ihn wirklich für 700€ los wirst, würde ich ihn sofort verkaufen. Aber das bezweifel ich irgendwie sehr sehr sehr stark. 
Ansonsten würde ich ihn behalten und damit noch mindestens 1-2 Jahre spielen.


----------



## fear.de (7. Januar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn wirklich für 700 los wirst, würde ich ihn sofort verkaufen. Aber das bezweifel ich irgendwie sehr sehr sehr stark.
> Ansonsten würde ich ihn behalten und damit noch mindestens 1-2 Jahre spielen.



Der Kerl meinte es wäre für sein Sohn, wohnt auch in der nächsten Stadt, ggf. einer der nicht soviel Ahnung hat 

Was wäre denn für sagen wir mal 800€ drin? Was besseres wie mein jetziger?


----------



## Metalic (7. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du noch so viel Geld für deinen Rechner bekommst. Wenn ja dann nimm das Angebot wahr.  Soll nicht heißen, dass deine Komponenten schlecht sind. Mein Pc sieht ähnlich aus. Die Teile sind einfach nicht mehr die aktuellsten, daher der Preisverfall.

Für 800€ bekommst du schon wieder etwas absolut vernünftiges aber meiner Meinung nach brauchst du das nicht. Für eine Kaufberatung bin ich aber der Falsche. Das können hier andere deutlich besser.

PS. Falls ich hier Müll nieder schreibe korrigiert mich bitte aber lasst mich am leben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2013)

Das wäre so ungefähr das was für 800 Taler drin wäre


----------



## Heretic (7. Januar 2013)

Wen ndu ihn für das Geld loswirst. Würde ich schnell machen. 700€ sind eigendlich echt gut. Wenn er sich wirklich nciht damit auskennt. Vilt noch ne paar Euronen hoch. Aber naja. Wertschätzungen sind ja eigendlich nicht so wirklich hier gestattet.


HDD:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD:
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU:
Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MOBO:
http://geizhals.de/759350
Laufwerk
LG Electronics GH24NS70 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS70.AUAA50B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse (Preisbeispiel da zugroße auswahl !)
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil:
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Software:
Microsoft: Windows 8 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland#

GPU:
Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N66TOC-2GD), Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X OC Borderlands 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N66TOC-2GD-EU) | Geizhals Deutschl

Wäre um die 950 Euro.
Dafür aber das Komplette System. Mit deutlich mehr als der Leistung wie du sie vorher hattest.
Bei der GPU wäre AMD aktuell aber wirklich sehr empfehlenswert wegen dem Never Settle packet.

(Die Vorstellung ist jetzt mal ohne zu wissen ob du Software oder so brauchst. Und ob du OC machen willst usw. Daher einfach das runterrechnen , was nicht benötigt wird.)

MfG Heretic


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2013)

Wenn das Geld noch vorhanden ist würde ich die GTX 660 gegen die GTX 670 tauschen und eine 128Gb SSD dazu nehmen, wären dann aber knapp 1000 Taler


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2013)

@ TE : Bist du mit deinem jetzigen PC zufrieden.


----------



## fear.de (7. Januar 2013)

Falls es interessiert, habe mit dem Herrn gerade telefoniert und 600€ vereinbart, denke immer noch ein guter Preis aber auch nur weils wirklich sein Sohn selbst bezahlt 

Die Zusammenstellungen gefallen mir schonmal ganz gut, aber ist da nicht noch mehr zu holen  ? Wenns nen hunni mehr ist, ists halt so^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2013)

Wenn du deinen Rechner verkaufen kannst, verkaufe ihn. 

Wenn du übertakten willst, brauchst du z.B. eine K CPU, ein Z77 Brett und einen guten Kühler, macht ungefähr 80-120€ Aufpreis.


----------



## fear.de (7. Januar 2013)

Jo wie gesagt 600€ mit dem Herrn ausgemacht, kommt an diesen Mittwoch zu ihm 

Will definitiv OC betreiben, ist das erste immer was gemacht wird nachm zusammenbau  ALso jungs jetz offiziel, zusammenstellung 800-1000€, habs mal weng angehoben


----------



## minicoopers (7. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein Vorschlag:

CPU: i5 3570K
Mainboard: ASrock Z77 Pro3/4 / Extreme3 (je nach gewünschter Ausstattung)
Kühler: EKL Brocken
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB
SSD: (optional) Samsung 840 120/250GB
Netzteil:be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3
Graka: HD 7970 Gigabyte, ASUS oder Sapphire
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS90
Gehäsue: Wie immer Geschmackssache 

Das müsste alles sein


----------



## fear.de (7. Januar 2013)

Schaut ganz gut aus, müsste eig nu die Graka in ne 680 getauscht werden  Kann man das so stehen lassen auch OC Potenzial?


----------



## Heretic (7. Januar 2013)

Kannste so übernehmen. Den 3570K kann man auch nochmal gut die sporen geben.
Und die 7970 kannst du bei bedarf auch nochmal ne bischen anziehen. 
Klar kannste auch ne 680 nehmen. Aktuell bietet die 7970 halt nur ne bischen mehr.
7970 ist eigendlich immer gleichschnell wie die 680 hat ne GB mehr VRAM , NEver Settle Paket wo du 3 Spiele umsonst bekommst.... 
Musste selber wisse.

Egal ob AMD oder Nvidia sollte aber das Gigabyte Windforce oder Asus DC2 Modell gewählt werden. Aktuell einfach die besten lösungen aufn Markt. (Wobei es MSI , Sapphire , XFX , VTX3D auch nicht schlecht machen)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Schaut ganz gut aus, müsste eig nu die Graka in ne 680 getauscht werden  Kann man das so stehen lassen auch OC Potenzial?



Du hättest ja auch die Konfig von mir wo man dann nur eine GTX 670 ( Gigabyte 670 OC ) sowie SSD ( Samsung 830 ) ersetzen bzw dazu einstecken bräuchte. Gut das Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## KastenBier (7. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du hättest ja auch die Konfig von mir wo man dann nur eine GTX 670 ( Gigabyte 670 OC ) sowie SSD ( Samsung 830 ) ersetzen bzw dazu einstecken bräuchte. Gut das Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


 
Man könnte statt der 670 natürlich auch eine 7970 verwenden


----------



## fear.de (7. Januar 2013)

Mag ja sein aber bei NV gebe ich mein fanboy Dasein zu  hatte einmal AMD bzw. ATI 5870 und war auch zufrieden aber trotzdem mit der 580 dann glücklicher 

Wieso diese Modelle? Lautstärke ist mir komplett egal und OC wird bei grakas auch nicht betrieben, dennoch ein muss?


----------



## Nishino (7. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Wieso diese Modelle?



Kriegst du halt mehr für dein Geld.



fear.de schrieb:


> Lautstärke ist mir komplett egal und OC wird bei grakas auch nicht betrieben, dennoch ein muss?



Obwohl OC bei Grakas nicht gerade das Schlechteste ist, wenn man anspruchsvolle Spiele auch in Zukunft noch mit hohen Settings spielen will.


----------



## fear.de (7. Januar 2013)

Und was genau bekomm ich mehr? VRAM oder mehr Takt?

OC bei grakas ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu heiß wegen der flasherrei. Wenn was schief geht zahlt einem das auch keiner


----------



## Heretic (7. Januar 2013)

OC bei der Graka heißt nicht immer gleich flashen.
Anders als bei CPU OC kann man hier relativ einfach und recht sicher auch einfach MSI Afterburner oder EVGA Precision nehmen.
Da kann man schnell mal ne paar MHz rausholen. Ohne viel zu machen.

Wenn du eine AMD nimmst. Bekommst du ein größeres Speicherinterface mit 3GB VRAM . Der Takt ist ähnlich aber nicht direkt vergleichbar mit der Nvidia Karte. WEil einfach 2 verschiedene Chips dahinter stecken. 1000MHz hier sind nicht gleich 1000MHz bei der anderen.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (7. Januar 2013)

Also Grafikkarten technisch könntest du ja nur eher sinken statt steigen bei dem budget. behalte den oder ersetze höchsten board und prozzessor der rest wäre rausgeschmissenes geld. ich würde niemals eine 580gtx gegen eine 660gtx tauschen. sowieso holt man sich doch keine gtx580 um sie dann zu tauschen obwohl sie genug power für alle games maxed out hat. an deiner stelle würde ich erst wenn überhaupt umbauen wenn es eine gtx780 oder 880 gibt.
Festplatten und der kram is ja eh immer wurst wie alt die sind da tut sich eh nix ssd hast du auch schon. nur vieleicht bissel großes netzteil aber sonst BEHALTEN!


----------



## Nishino (7. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Und was genau bekomm ich mehr? VRAM oder mehr Takt?


 
FPS/€. Die für normalsterbliche Gamer wohl wichtigste Kennzahl.


----------



## KaiTorben (7. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Also Grafikkarten technisch könntest du ja nur eher sinken statt steigen bei dem budget. behalte den oder ersetze höchsten board und prozzessor der rest wäre rausgeschmissenes geld. ich würde niemals eine 580gtx gegen eine 660gtx tauschen. sowieso holt man sich doch keine gtx580 um sie dann zu tauschen obwohl sie genug power für alle games maxed out hat. an deiner stelle würde ich erst wenn überhaupt umbauen wenn es eine gtx780 oder 880 gibt.
> Festplatten und der kram is ja eh immer wurst wie alt die sind da tut sich eh nix ssd hast du auch schon. nur vieleicht bissel großes netzteil aber sonst BEHALTEN!



Er hat schon verkauft...
Für total soziale 600€


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (7. Januar 2013)

Aber alles in allem ist und bleibt Nvidia die bessere Wahl das wissen doch alle.
TXXA , FXAA , 3d Vision usw.

edit:
VERKAUFT für 600 Ocken OMG FAIL, Alleine Festplatten und Graka und und und da wird er jetzt aber ordentlich drauflegen müssen um sowas wieder zusammenzubauen


----------



## Heretic (7. Januar 2013)

Naja er sagt ja selber die differnz zu 1000 Euro legt er drauf. Von daher sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Aber alles in allem ist und bleibt Nvidia die bessere Wahl das wissen doch alle.
> TXXA , FXAA , 3d Vision usw.



Den Satz muss ich mir mal merken.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (7. Januar 2013)

Wieso wenn ich mir die Benchmarks anschaue gewinnt eigentlich auch immer die GTX680 gegen die HD7970. Verstehe nicht so ganz was ihr immer meint mit mehr Leistung bei der HD7970. Ein größerer Tank lässt das Auto nicht schneller fahren.

MSI GeForce GTX 680 Lightning Video Card | MSI,N680GTX Lightning,816909099126,GeForce GTX 680,Video Card,Review,David Ramsey,MSI GeForce GTX 680 Lightning Video Card N680GTX Lightning Benchmark Performance Review by David Ramsey


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2013)

Die Benchmarks sind alt. da gab es den neuen AMD Treiber noch nicht, der für deutlich mehr Performance gesorgt hat.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (7. Januar 2013)

Ja dann zeig mal einen neuen?!? Denkste Nvidia hat nicht nachgelegt mit neuem Treiber? Da wird nur nicht sonen Wirbel gemacht. Mit dem neuen Nvidia Treiber gabs alleine in FAr Cry 3 38% mehr Leistung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2013)

Schau dir die aktuellen PCGH Benchmarks an.


----------



## Nishino (8. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ja dann zeig mal einen neuen?!? Denkste Nvidia hat nicht nachgelegt mit neuem Treiber? Da wird nur nicht sonen Wirbel gemacht. Mit dem neuen Nvidia Treiber gabs alleine in FAr Cry 3 38% mehr Leistung.


 
Das Treiber hin-und-her mal außen vor gelassen, beide Marken geben sich nicht viel. Nur dass AMD in den preislich angenehmeren Gefilden liegt.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Also zu Hd5er zeiten waren die treiber so katastrophal und gaben nur Probs. ist aber Warscheinlich echt ansichtssache.
Meine HD5850 hat mir nach einer zeit nur noch ein Blaues Schachbrettmuster auf dem Desktop gezaubert, aber war wohl Pech. Trotzdem habe ich Ati/Amd den Rücken gekehrt und muss sagen das alleine schon 3DVision mich voll und ganz überzeugt hat. Age of Empires 3 sieht damit aus als könnte man die kleinen Figuren anfassen!
Aber welche würdet ihr nehmen wenn ihr sie umsonst bekommen würdet?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Mag ja sein aber bei NV gebe ich mein fanboy Dasein zu  hatte einmal AMD bzw. ATI 5870 und war auch zufrieden aber trotzdem mit der 580 dann glücklicher
> 
> Wieso diese Modelle? Lautstärke ist mir komplett egal und OC wird bei grakas auch nicht betrieben, dennoch ein muss?



Die Masse der Leute bettelt nach leisen Karten, und die Gigabyte OC bietet halt beides, etwas mehr Leistung und bleibt trotzdem leise


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2013)

Ich habe schon einige AMD/ATI und Nvidia Karten verbaut und hier wie da gab es mal Probleme, aber meist lag es daran, dass tatsächlich ein Defekt vorlag (und das gibts ja überall mal).
Natürlich kannst du mal Pech haben und es kommt ein Game wie GTA 4 auf den Markt, das mit Karten den einen Marke gar nicht läuft, aber das ist ja nicht die Schuld der Grafikkarten, sondern liegt einzig daran, dass der Game Entwickler was nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt hat.

Ich würde bei Grafikkarten den Anspruch und den Geldbeutel entscheiden lassen. Und aktuell ist AMD da eben sehr gut aufgestellt.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Ja so siehts aus, aber ich würde trotzdem kein Adidas Schuh nehmen weil er im angebot ist wenn ich auch ein Nike haben kann, obwohl ich in beiden gleichgut laufen kann.


----------



## KaiTorben (8. Januar 2013)

Du kannst ja 100€ mehr für gleichviel/weniger Leistung ausgeben; ich für meinen Teil würde AMD nehmen


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Jungs, ich wollte hier nicht wieder einen Glaubenskrieg auslösen, ich steh dazu NV Fan zu sein und hab absolut nichts gegen AMD, die CPU hat mich jetzt 3 Jahre durch jedes Spiel gebracht und die 3,8Ghz laufen auch schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme, also lasst das bitte 

Einer hat geschrieben das es sich nicht lohnen würde und ich nur Board,CPU und RAM tauschen sollte, das ist ungefähr der Preis den ich auf die 600€ lege +-, nur habe ich dann alles neu und der Phenom 2 muss man einfach sagen ist halt mittlerweile nen altes Eisen, so fahre ich definitv besser und ich denke 600€ für mein PC bekomme ich sicher nicht alle tage, ist daher die bessere Entscheidung, vorallem weil auf keinem Teil mehr Garantie oder sonst was drauf ist und man kennt das ja heutzutage das es nach 2-3 Jahren bei manchen dingen wie Graka gefährlich wird ^^ 8er Serie NV z.B.


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Nachtrag:

Bild: unbenannt4tbhm.jpg - abload.de

Bild: unbenannt1bpas8.jpg - abload.de

Hab noch ein paar persönliche änderungen gemacht, kann man das so nehmen? Sind bei dem Gehäuse alle Lüfter schon dabei, ich werde aus dem Text nicht ganz so schlau ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2013)

Bei der SSD würde ich eher die 830 nehmen, beim Brenner lieber LG und als Kühler für OC ist der Sella zu schwach. Das Gehäuse ist wie immer Geschmackssache, es sind nur der Lüfter in der Front und im Heck enthalten. Bei der Karte wäre ich ja eher immer noch für die GTX 670


----------



## Metalic (8. Januar 2013)

Ist die 830er SSD nicht einfach nur teurer?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2013)

Würde keine GTX 680 nehmen, dann lieber die GTX 670.
Die 680 ist ca. 10% schneller als die 670.


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei der SSD würde ich eher die 830 nehmen, beim Brenner lieber LG und als Kühler für OC ist der Sella zu schwach. Das Gehäuse ist wie immer Geschmackssache, es sind nur der Lüfter in der Front und im Heck enthalten. Bei der Karte wäre ich ja eher immer noch für die GTX 670



Gibt's bei HWV leider nicht, ist aber dennoch um Längen besser als meine jetzige realssd c300 oder? Hab da das billigste genommen da ich es eh nur 1-2 mal im Jahr benötige.

Gibt es denn keine kleinen CPU Kühler? Der Brocken und Konsorten sind mir einfach zu fett und klobig :/

Bei Graka muss es immer das beste sein, die 500€ damals für die 580 haben sich bis heute ausbezahlt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Bei Graka muss es immer das beste sein, die 500€ damals für die 580 haben sich bis heute ausbezahlt



Aus deinen Post´s werde ich nicht so wirklich schlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Ganz einfach konnte mit der all die Jahre alles auf maxed Out zocken, daher geb ich bei grakas lieber bisschen mehr aus um für alles gerüstet zu sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2013)

> Ganz einfach konnte mit der all die Jahre alles auf maxed Out zocken


Dann war die Karte ja doch ein Fail, wenn man damit nicht wenigstens eine Generation überspringen kann. Gut ist aber deine Entscheidung. Ein vernünftiger Kühler muss halt größer sein, wenn man so etwas scheut sollte man zum Wasser greifen als Kühlung


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Ich könnte mit der auch locker noch eine Generation überspringen, Verkaufe aber den kompletten PC, weswegen halt auch ne neue Graka sein muss 

Klar, aber was ist das kleinste das man zum OC noch empfehlen kann, frag ich mal so rum


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2013)

120er Lüfter sollte da schon drauf sein was eine Bauhöhe von knapp 160 mm ergibt ( ein paar Millimeter weniger gibts da noch )


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 120er Lüfter sollte da schon drauf sein was eine Bauhöhe von knapp 160 mm ergibt ( ein paar Millimeter weniger gibts da noch )



Hast du mir da ein paar Empfehlungen?
Bin bei Lüftern nicht mehr so aufm neusten stand


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2013)

EKL, Xigmatek, Thermalright oder BeQuiet usw. ..


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Gut danke dann werde ich den BeQuiet nehmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2013)

Jepp, der sollte wohl reichen für normales übertakten


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Gut kann man dann so bestellen oder?

Bild: unbenanntshi40.jpg - abload.de


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2013)

Ich würde immer noch die GTX 670 bevorzugen.


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Naja die 80€ weniger machen bei dem Preis den Braten auch nicht mehr Fett und wenn ich die 10% Mehrleistung ma brauche dann ärgerts mich um die paar euronen, ich kenn mich da selbst ganz gut^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2013)

Du kannst die GTX 670 selber auf das Niveau der GTX 680 Takten.
Wenn du bereit bist wegen 10% mehr zu zahlen,dann mach es.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Ja aber wenn er die GTX 680 auch taktet kommt da die getaktete gtx670 auch nicht ran


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

So schaut's aus 

Abgesehen von der Graka ist alles okay oder?
Bin grad über den i7 3770k gestolpert, bringt mir als Gamer kaum einen Mehrwert oder?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Nein als Gamer nicht da einzigste was der kann ist so zu tun als hätte er 8 kerne, für spielen braucht man aber keine 8 halben Kerne sondern 4 starke, die paar Mhz mehr hast du durchs OC auch locker in der Tasche, sogar viel mehr noch.


----------



## merhuett (8. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn er die GTX 680 auch taktet kommt da die getaktete gtx670 auch nicht ran


 
Denn gleich die 690. Immer das beste rein wa


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Da ist ja schon wieder was anderes , denke wir reden hier von singlecore karte


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Okay danke, sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht, hat sich in Sachen HT in spielen nix getan, soll recht sein 

Ich will auch nicht Geld ausm Fenster schmeißen sonst wäre ein hexa Core, nen 400€ Board und ne 690 drin, aber die beste Single GPU muss sein, eine Macke von mir ^^


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Ist bei mir und ner menge anderen genauso, also da bist du nicht alleine


----------



## SilencedScout (8. Januar 2013)

Ich hab zwar den ganzen Thread nicht gelesen , wurde aber schon eine AMD Radeon HD 7970 angesprochen? (Statt der GTX 670)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2013)

SilencedScout schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar den ganzen Thread nicht gelesen , wurde aber schon eine AMD Radeon HD 7970 angesprochen? (Statt der GTX 670)





> aber nichts von AMD, weder CPU noch GPU


Das dürfte die Frage beantworten. 
Ursprünglich ging es um einen 800 Taler Rechner, der dann doch etwas werden durfte wodurch die GTX 670 ins Spiel kam.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Januar 2013)

Nur mal so, die GTX580 ist langsamer als die GTX670. Dazu ist der Stromverbrauch fast doppelt so hoch 
Der Unterschied liegt etwa bei 20%, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/219703-von-gtx-580-zur-gtx-670-a.html


----------



## SilencedScout (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn es um die GTX 670 geht , dann hier mal ein Grober Theoretischer (+-10%) vergleich zwischen der GTX 670 und GTX 580 . http://www.hwcompare.com/12523/geforce-gtx-580-vs-geforce-gtx-670/ . Mit neueren Treibern (Aktuell 310.70) wären wohl beide Grafikkarten ein grosses Stück schneller. Falls der Threadersteller immernoch zwischen der GTX 680 und 670 pendelt hier dann mal noch eins: http://www.hwcompare.com/12501/geforce-gtx-670-vs-geforce-gtx-680/ Wurden schon passende Modelle zur GTX 670 / GTX 680 vorgeschlagen?


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Kommt doch mal alle runter, hätte nich gedacht das dieser Thread hier so die Gemüter überhitzt 
Was ich nicht verstehe wieso man angepflaumt wird wenn man einfach keine AMD Graka haben will, hab ehrlich gesagt das ich eher NV Fan bin aber absolut nicht gegen AMD bin, wieso auch ist nur ne Marke ?! Hab ja auch wie man sieht ne AMD CPU und hatte mal die 5870  Was daran jetzt so verwerflich ist wenn man von seinem Geld sein Wunschprodukt kaufen will versteh ich nicht?!

Ich bedanke mich aber an all diejenigen die mir geholfen haben, System wird so nächste Woche bestellt


----------



## SilencedScout (8. Januar 2013)

Du willst also das hier bestellen?: Bild: unbenanntshi40.jpg - abload.de

Dann ein Letzter Tipp: Gehe von geizhals.de (Hier deine GPU 20€ billiger:  http://geizhals.de/758362 )auf die jeweiligen Artikel drauf und füg sie dann deinem Warenkorb hinzu. Somit sparst du um die 50-100€. War bei mir zumindest so und bei den meisten anderen.


----------



## KaiTorben (8. Januar 2013)

@TE: Sry, wenn dz dich auf die Füße getreten fühlst, ich versuche halt nur immer alle bestmöglich zu beraten 


SilencedScout schrieb:


> War bei mir zumindest so und bei den meisten anderen.


Kann ich auch bestätigen


----------



## SilencedScout (8. Januar 2013)

@TE Wieso die Seagate Barracuda 7200.12? Die 7200.14? Ist besser und leiser als die .12 . Heisst in HWV nur Seagate Barracuda 7200. Guck dir diverse Tests an wenn du dies nicht glauben magst.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

@ fear.de
Übrigens gute wahl hatte ich auch ist leise und Kühl.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2013)

@ TE : Bist du zur einer entscheidung gekommen


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Ich geh mal auf die letzten 2 Seiten nicht wirklich ein, ich hab an dem Streit sicher ne Teil Schuld weil mein Thread, beabsichtigt war das aber sicher nicht, sry.

Fakt ist, morgen werde ich zu dem Herrn fahren und das Geld bekommen, hat mich auch vorhin nochmal angerufen ob noch alles steht 

Fakt ist auch das ein einzelner Wechsel auf die 6er Generation kein Sinn macht aber bei einem komplett neuen PC eben ein muss ^^

So langsam bin ich echt verunsichert, klar ist das Geld da, aber auch bei mir wächst es nicht auf Bäumen  und nein bei Mami wohn ich nicht mehr und ja ich arbeite für mein Geld!

Welche 670 würdet ihr den empfehlen, die auch wirklich viel günstiger als ne 680 ist, weil dann soll es sich auch lohnen, wegen 50-60€ mach ich jetzt kein Fass auf 
 Sry nochmal wenn i.was schlecht formuliert war und manche sich genötigt oder aufn Schlips getreten gefühlt haben :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn die 670er, dann die Asus GTX 670 DCII.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

Brauchst dich doch nicht entschuldigen ist nicht deine Schuld, wohl eher meine wie warscheinlich alle sagen werden! 
Junge mach dir mal kein Kopp
Das hier wird wohl die schnellste und billigste sein (P/L) , aber warscheinlich in einem anderen shop. übrigens gibt EVGA 10 Jahre Garantie.

@ die anderen fahrt mal nen Gang runter wieder alle / ich auch

Edit: Ups Link vergessen 

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/EVGA/Geforce_GTX_670_FTW_Signature_2/1035849/?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> übrigens gibt EVGA 10 Jahre Garantie.


 
Standard sind 3 Jahre, alles darüber hinaus kostet Aufpreis.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Standard sind 3 Jahre, alles darüber hinaus kostet Aufpreis.



Tatsache davon stand aber nix auf meiner Verpackung, die Betrüger


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Bei der DCII würde ich 20€ sparen und bei der anderen 70€ , so groß ist der Aufpreis also nicht wirklich... Ach ich weiß auch nicht, ich geh einfach zu NV und hol mir ne 780, dann ist jeder zufrieden


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Tatsache davon stand aber nix auf meiner Verpackung, die Betrüger


 
EVGA eben. 
Evga führt neue Garantiebedingungen ein - grundsätzlich drei Jahre und übertragbar



fear.de schrieb:


> Bei der DCII würde ich 20€ sparen und bei der anderen 70€ , so groß ist der Aufpreis also nicht wirklich... Ach ich weiß auch nicht, ich geh einfach zu NV und hol mir ne 780, dann ist jeder zufrieden



Warte doch auf die GTX 790.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Bei der DCII würde ich 20€ sparen und bei der anderen 70€ , so groß ist der Aufpreis also nicht wirklich... Ach ich weiß auch nicht, ich geh einfach zu NV und hol mir ne 780, dann ist jeder zufrieden


 
Eben

wenn du Jährlich wechslen willst solltest du eigentlich ne GtX660 nehmen die hat immer genug Power für alle Aktuellen Spiele für ca. 1 Jahr. Sonst tut sich da nicht viel bei 670 u. 680 außer das man am Ende wenn es ein langer Lebenszykloß wird bei einer 680 anstatt 25fps warscheinlich 35 noch spielbare fps hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2013)

Kaufst du aber eine GTx 680 und bezahlst 100€ mehr, wird sie am gleichen Tag zu langsam sein, wie die GTX 670. Also 100€ in den Wind geschossen.
Aber wenn das Ego nach einer GTX 680 verlangt, dann kauf dir eine, ist immer noch dein Geld (was du verplemperst ).


----------



## fear.de (8. Januar 2013)

Morgen nach der Arbeit, werde ich mich mal sehr genau einlesen und schauen ob es bei meinen Games sich die Mehrleistung lohnt oder nicht, denke das ist am vernünftigsten 

Werde mich hier dann nochmal melden und außer weiterer Flame alles gerne gesehen


----------



## KastenBier (9. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Tatsache davon stand aber nix auf meiner Verpackung, die Betrüger


 
Bei den älteren Karten, wie z.B. meiner GTX 570, gelten die 10 Jahre Garantie noch. Ich glaube Anfang 2012 wurden die Garantiebedingungen von einer "nicht übertragbaren 10 jährigen Garantie", auf eine "übertragbare 3 jährige Garantie" geändert.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Januar 2013)

Der Thread ist vorüber gehend wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen. Könnte etwas länger dauern bei knapp 150 Beiträgen.


EDIT

Es wurden insgesamt 60 (!) Beiträge ausgeblendet. Ein trauriger Negativ-Rekord, der durch Grundsatzdiskussionen und Beleidigungen erzielt wurde. Ebenso entfernt wurden Beiträge zu Wertschätzungen. Diese bitte in Zukunft gesondert im Marktplatz erstellen, wo sie laut Forenregeln hingehören (hat sich hier ja ohnehin erledigt). Das leidige Thema der Grundsatzdiskussionen muss ich wohl auch wieder ansprechen. Sie gehören schlichtweg nicht in einen Beratungsthread und führen, wie sogar der TE festgestellt hat, nicht zum erhofften Ziel und verwirren eher, als sie helfen. Entsprechend werden sie als Offtopic angesehen und ermahnt.

Das war die letzte Frage des TE:



> Welche 670 würdet ihr den empfehlen, die auch wirklich viel günstiger  als ne 680 ist, weil dann soll es sich auch lohnen, wegen  50-60€ mach ich jetzt kein Fass auf



Ich will jetzt nicht erneut eine Grundsatzdiskussion dazu lesen. Bitte konkret anhand von Beispielen beantworten.

*B2T*


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Eine empfehlenswerte u. relativ günstige GTX670 mit effektiver u. leiser Kühlung ist diese - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort   ab €342,58

Hier im Einzeltest. - Greetz -


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Eine empfehlenswerte u. relativ günstige GTX670 mit effektiver u. leiser Kühlung ist diese - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort   ab €342,58
> 
> Hier im Einzeltest. - Greetz -


 
Mich hat ein Test noch nie so überzeugt, großes danke an dich  Zu 80% liegt diese Karte gleich zur 680 auf und wenn sie das mal nicht tu liegt es im 1% Bereich, wow würde ich nicht glauben wenn ichs nicht selbst gesehen hätte, dann fliegt die 680 raus und diese rein, ca. 75€ gespart, klar kann man die 680 auch übertakten, aber wie ich schon sagte betreibe ich kein OC bei GPU´s weswegen für mich persönlich dieses Argument nicht zieht, danke nochmal 

Und danke@ Pokerclock, kann mir vorstellen dass das ne menge Arbeit war


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Gern geschehen ; - darüber hinaus gesagt läuft so eine Gigabyte bei einem Bekannten von mir, welcher ziemlich zufrieden damit ist u. kühl sowie leise ist sie tatsächlich. 
Es ist auch noch etwas OC Potential vorhanden, - genauer hab´ ich es leider nicht im Kopf.
- Greetz -


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wird bei mir sicher nicht anders sein Hab gerade eben mein Merkzettel aktualisiert und gemerkt das es 105€ ersparnis sind, das ist ne Hausnummer für so gut wie die selbe Leistung, endbetrag beträgt jetzt 1.171,91 €, wollte zwar dieses mal nicht über 1k€ gehen aber das habe ich bisher bei keinem PC geschafft, so ist das halt 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntjzzsz.jpg


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Ca. übern Daumen 40-50€ Einsparpotential gibt es noch beim Mainboard - 
ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) ab €76,39,
oder
Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) ab €85,39
(Warnung - vor dem Betrachten der Abbildung eine Schneebrille aufsetzen )

bei der HDD wenn du eine ausgereifte 1 TB Platte nimmst -
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) ab €62,44

u. bei dem Case -
BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 schwarz/grün mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-KKWGG-RP) ab €64,38


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich jetzt mal auf das farbliche achten ( Schwarz und Rot ) und da gibts sonst nix und das Board schneidet auch bei den Tests gut ab, blöd ich weiß aber wollts mal versuchen dass das Gesamtbild passt 

Hab extra die eine Seagate rausgenommen, ist die neue 2TB auch wieder falsch oder wie? 1TB reicht auch aus, mach ich eben diese rein, danke


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Das waren Vorschläge zum Ausgaben sparen, - letzendlich entscheidest du doch sowieso.

Ist es farblich so genehm ? 
ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) ab €108,88
Edit - ich Birne hab´ vergessen, das du das eh willst^^

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 schwarz/rot mit Sichtfenster ab €64,90


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2013)

Die von mir vorgeachlageme hat wesentlich mehr Power für den sepben Preis, vergleich den Takt etc.

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/EVGA/Geforce_GTX_670_FTW_Signature_2/1035849/?[/QUOTE]


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Wesentlich mehr Power bei schlanken 26 MHz mehr an Chip-Takt u. 50 MHz VRAM-Takt?  - Ich bitte dich. Die sind i.d. Praxis gleichauf, wobei ich nix gegen EVGA habe; 
- weiß nur nicht wie Temps u. Lautstärke bei der sind.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2013)

Habe auch gehört das die EVGA unter last laut sein soll.
Aber genaueres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Das waren Vorschläge zum Ausgaben sparen, - letzendlich entscheidest du doch sowieso.
> 
> Ist es farblich so genehm ?
> ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) ab €108,88
> ...


 
Würde mir echt gut gefallen, gibts nur leider nicht bei HWV, wollte nur bei einem Shop einkaufen. Das von mir ausgewählte sieht finde ich auch ganz gut aus, einzig die "Fischschuppen" sind jetz nich so mein "Traum" aber sonst ganz nett 

Ne bei der Graka bleib ich jetzt bei der von NeverSeenBytes, hat mich überzeugt und will jetzt nicht jede noch so kleine Ausführung unter die Lupe nehmen, 1FPS +- is mir so lang wie breit


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Es gibt ein schwarz/rotes bei HWV, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat es keine USB 3.0 Frontanschlüsse:
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Midi/52114/BitFenix+Shinobi+Midi-Tower+GERMANY+Edition+-+black+red+gold%2C+Window%2C+ohne+Netzteil.article


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Ich machs jetzt ganz anders 

Ich nehme jetzt dieses Board : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3, Intel Z77, ATX und dieses Gehäuse : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Aerocool Xpredator X3 White Edition

Da blau weiß mich jetzt doch mehr beeindruckt hat, sieht alles einwenig edler aus, du bringst echt alles durcheinander ( Positiv gemeint )


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Männoo, - sags doch gleich, wenn du ein Raumschiff willst !


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Nicht gut?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2013)

Gehäuse ist immer eine geschmackssache 
Finde dieses Gehäuse auch sehr schön http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Midi/63729/FRACTAL+DESIGN+Define+R4+Black+Pearl.article


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Habe nichts dagegen einzuwenden; only a joke - ich kennne es schlichtweg nicht näher.

Hier gibts ´ne gute Beschreibung u. Detailbilder (auf die kleinen Fotos klicken)
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...weiss-weiss::20754.html?campaign=psm/geizhals


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Januar 2013)

Jepp, das Fractal R4 ist absolut . Gibt´s auch mit Fenster . Wenn Du auf geiles Design stehst, solltest Du dir auch mal die NZXT Gehäuse anschauen : hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche

PC-Gehäuse mit Hersteller: NZXT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Gehäuse ist immer eine geschmackssache
> Finde dieses Gehäuse auch sehr schön http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Midi/63729/FRACTAL+DESIGN+Define+R4+Black+Pearl.article



Jap geschmackssache, deins find ich persönlich schrecklich ^^



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Habe nichts dagegen einzuwenden; only a joke - ich kennne es schlichtweg nicht näher.
> 
> Hier gibts ´ne gute Beschreibung u. Detailbilder (auf die kleinen Fotos klicken)
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aerocool » Aerocool Xpredator X3 Midi-Tower - weiß/weiß



Find das einfach sehr schick, danke noch für die Beschreibung 



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jepp, das Fractal R4 ist absolut . Gibt´s auch mit Fenster . Wenn Du auf geiles Design stehst, solltest Du dir auch mal die NZXT Gehäuse anschauen : hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche
> 
> PC-Gehäuse mit Hersteller: NZXT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 

Kenn ich und mir schon wieder zuviel des guten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2013)

Schrecklich gibt es nicht,nur gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2013)

Beim Gehäuse wäre mein Favorit das Corsair Obsidian 550 / 650 oder das alte Xigmatek Midgard X Window, aber es ist halt wie schon oft erwähnt einfach Geschmackssache


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Mal ne blöde frage, kann ich die SSD in den Hot-Swap schacht machen als Systemplatte? Ggf. ne noobfrage aber das seh ich jetzt erst und wäre natürlich richtig nice


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Januar 2013)

@ Fear

Wie jetzt? Das Aeroccol findest Du gut, aber die NZXT sind zuviel des Guten  . Verstehe ich zwar nicht, ist aber auch egal. Wie schon so oft gesagt wurde, Gehäuse sind immer Geschmacksache. Muss Dir gefallen, sonst niemandem .

Als Systemplatte würde ich die SSD aber nicht in den Hot-Swap stecken. Wozu sollte das gut sein? Höchstens zur Sicherheit. Ohne die SSD startet niemand den Rechner .


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, bissle zu übertriebenes design, wie gesagt Geschmackssache 

Ja hab ich da nachteile oder nicht? Für was das gut sein soll liegt auf der Hand, ich brauch kein 3,5"Case für die SSD und schieb die einfach da rein 

Gibts also nachteile oder nicht?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2013)

Zu empfehlen ists auf jedenfall wenn auf der oberseite platz für Lüfter ist , das netzteil unten liegst und eine eigene luftöffnung hat, ggf. Lüfter am Gehäuseboden nach oben pusten können und so die Graka versorgen, damit lässt sich ein sehr guter airflow erreichen, lüfter an der seite bzw im fenster sorgen eher für verwirbelungen und stören einen gut airflow. Habs alles aus erfahrung selbst getestet


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Das Sys-LW brauchst du doch ständig, egal was der PC machen soll; - also ein Sys-LW immer fest installieren. 
Den Hotswap-Schacht würde ich f. eine HDD zur Datensicherung nehmen oder evtl. f. ein zusätzliches Datengrab f. Bilder u. Filme, wenn diese nur ab u. zu genutzt werden o.ä..

Laufwerksschächte:
3x 5,25 Zoll (extern, 1x 3,5 Zoll optional, werkzeuglos)
8x 3,5 / 2,5 Zoll (intern) <-- da die Sys-SSD installieren
1x 2,5 Zoll Hot-Swap


----------



## Heretic (9. Januar 2013)

Das "Aerocool Xpredator X3 Midi-Tower - weiß/weiß" kannste aufjedenfall nehmen. Hab ich selber erst vor kanpp 2 Wochen inne Hand gehabt fürn Auftrag. Das Teil ist voll in Ordnung.

Ich weis nicht wie man sowas bekommt. Hab ich aber bei mir sinnvol in nutzung: Ein SSD halter fürn Boden : (bei Stelle 2:37 ca)
Coolermaster Cosmos II und Trooper - CasekingTV - YouTube 
Wäre ja ne alternative. Dann brauchste kein Hotswap und kannst alle 3,5 Zoll stellen freilassen....

MfG Heretic


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Das Sys-LW brauchst du doch ständig, egal was der PC machen soll; - also ein Sys-LW immer fest installieren.
> Den Hotswap-Schacht würde ich f. eine HDD zur Datensicherung nehmen oder evtl. f. ein zusätzliches Datengrab f. Bilder u. Filme, wenn diese nur ab u. zu genutzt werden o.ä..
> 
> Laufwerksschächte:
> ...


 
Es steht zwar 3,5/ 2,5" da, seh aber auf den Bildern die ganz normalen 3,5" Plätze, bin ich blind?


Edit: Aso okay ->  Für die 2,5-Zoll-Größe werden die ebenfalls vorhandenen alternativen Montagelöcher genutzt. 


Heretic schrieb:


> Das "Aerocool Xpredator X3 Midi-Tower - weiß/weiß" kannste aufjedenfall nehmen. Hab ich selber erst vor kanpp 2 Wochen inne Hand gehabt fürn Auftrag. Das Teil ist voll in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich weis nicht wie man sowas bekommt. Hab ich aber bei mir sinnvol in nutzung: Ein SSD halter fürn Boden : (bei Stelle 2:37 ca)
> Coolermaster Cosmos II und Trooper - CasekingTV - YouTube
> ...


 
Ah danke, nett Info


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Januar 2013)

Die 3,5" Schächte nehmen auch 2,5" Platten auf .


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die 3,5" Schächte nehmen auch 2,5" Platten auf .



Und wie? Längere Schrauben oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? Kenne eben nur die 3,5" cases für die SSD


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Januar 2013)

Die SSD wird von unten/oben angeschraubt, nicht seitlich .


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die SSD wird von unten/oben angeschraubt, nicht seitlich .



Man lernt nie aus, danke dir


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Bei meiner Samsung 830 habe ich einfach so einen Einbaurahmen 2,5" Festplatte SSD auf 3,5" in einen 3,5" Schacht gezimmert:
http://www.amazon.de/Einbaurahmen-F...=sr_1_4?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1357740261&sr=1-4

Die SSD wird mittels 4er Schrauben u. den Gewindelöchern auf die Blechfläche geschraubt; die Schrauben setzt man von unten an.


----------



## Heretic (9. Januar 2013)

Genau richtig. an den Querstreben sind im Boden Löcher . Da kommt die SSD ran. Bei demXpredator. Sind sogar diese Schrauben nochmal extra beigelegt. Man muss nichts kaufen.
Und hast du angst , dass die SSD verkratz ? Kein Problem es liegen sogar kleine Gummiunterlegschreiben bei.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Oh, dann ist das XPredator ja richtig gut ausgestattet; - gut zu wissen  - Greetz -


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Genau richtig. an den Querstreben sind im Boden Löcher . Da kommt die SSD ran. Bei demXpredator. Sind sogar diese Schrauben nochmal extra beigelegt. Man muss nichts kaufen.
> Und hast du angst , dass die SSD verkratz ? Kein Problem es liegen sogar kleine Gummiunterlegschreiben bei.



Bin echt begeistert von dem Teil so langsam 

Danke nochmals an alle für die perfekte Hilfe, werde dann in 1-2 Wochen nochmal melden und vlt. paar Bilder nach schieben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2013)

Jo mach das.
Dein Thread hat viel Nerv gekostet


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Jo mach das.
> Dein Thread hat viel Nerv gekostet



Und anscheinend ein paar Verwarnungen ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Januar 2013)

Bilder sind hier Pflicht  .


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Januar 2013)

Ok, dann  <Waidmannsheil>  und bis bald mit Buenos Dias (= prima Bilder ).  - Greetz -


----------



## Heretic (9. Januar 2013)

Ohh mir fällt gerade was auf ^^. 
Damit ich nachher nicht auffe Mütze bekomme. Ich sprach zwar vom XPredator. Meinte aber eigendlich den großen bruder und nicht den Medi-Tower ! (edit: Farbe usw jedoch gleich)
Sollte aber nicht ein allzugroßer Unterschied sein. Da rein optisch anscheinend ja die gleichen Teile verbaut sind. Nur in kleiner halt


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Sodelle, PC gerade erfolgreich übergeben 

Vater ist zufrieden, versteht aber nicht für was man einen spiele PC benötigt ^^


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Ach eine frage hätte ich noch:

Die CPU Lüfter für'n Intel Sockel werden ja immer noch per backplate montiert nicht wie bei AMD direkt vorne aufs Board geschraubt oder hat sich da was in den letzten Jahren getan? 
Ich finde die AMD Methode um Längen besser und einfacher wenn der ma kaputt geht. So muss man wegen nem Lüfter den ganzen PC auseinander nehmen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

Die Intel Lüfter haben Push Pins, wenn du das meinst.


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Intel Lüfter haben Push Pins, wenn du das meinst.



Ne ich mein allgemein die Lüfter für Intel Sockel, die werden doch hinten am mainboard fest gemacht oder nicht mehr?


----------



## merhuett (9. Januar 2013)

Kommt auf den Lüfter an. Die wo man bei intel eine Backplate braucht,  da muss man auch bei AMD diese tauschen 

Bei amd ist sie vorinstalliert. Bei intel braucht man sie für den Standard Lüfter nicht.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2013)

Nein die haben sone Art wiederhaken, die werden nur draufgesetzt und einmal an jedem Pin drehen dann verhaken die sich. Ähnlich wie Dübel


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Ne ich mein allgemein die Lüfter für Intel Sockel, die werden doch hinten am mainboard fest gemacht oder nicht mehr?


 
Nein. Du kannst extra Kühler kaufen, die dann verschraubt werden müssen, aber die musst du dann sowohl bei Intel als auch bei AMd verschrauben.
Der Macho oder der K2 gehören z.B. dazu.


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Okay und wie sieht's mit meinem auf der merkliste befindlichen BeQuiet Lüfter aus?
Interessiert mich nur grad ma, mein letzter Intel war nen E8400 mit backplate Lüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

Was für ein BeQuiet Lüfter?


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Dieser hier: http://geizhals.at/de/682561


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2013)

So ein kühler wird in der Regel über die Rückseite befestigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Dieser hier: be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Der wird verschraubt.
Und eben sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Intel.


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der wird verschraubt.
> Und eben sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Intel.



Hinten am mainboard, ja?
Bei meinem Phenom 2 musste ich den Lüfter vorne verschrauben, aber ist ja anscheinend egal ob AMD oder Intel, eher Lüfter abhängig.

Kennt ihr gute Lüfter für 1155 Sockel die man vorne verschraubt, wäre mir eig lieber


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

Du meinst einen Kühler der mit Pushpins befestigt wird? Da gibt es keine wirklich OC-tauglichen Kühler, nur so bessere Boxed-Ersatzkühler wie z.B. den Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO.

Schwere Kühler werden immer mit einer Backplate verschraubt, sonst halten die nicht. Ist blöd, wenn der 1000 Gramm-Kühler auf die Grafikkarte fällt


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Januar 2013)

Für´s übertakten brauchst Du schon einen relativ fetten "Kühler" (an welchem dann 1-2 Lüfter montiert werden). Die fetten Kühler haben aus Stabilitätsgründen alle eine Backplate .


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Gut ich geb's auf, dann hoff ich dass das Teil nie kaputt gehen wird, da man ja wirklich wieder alles auseinander nehmen muss


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

Ach, nach ein paar mal de- und neumontieren geht das wie im Schlaf


----------



## fear.de (9. Januar 2013)

Naja mainboard und Kabel Management muss dann entfernt werden, naja ^^ hatte auf meinem Phenom 2 nen zalman NV Edition drauf und der war auch relativ schwer und musste nicht hinten angebracht werden, egal ist halt jetzt so


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Januar 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen. Nach dem K2 ging das Matterhorn Pure echt locker von der Hand .


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Hinten am mainboard, ja?
> Bei meinem Phenom 2 musste ich den Lüfter vorne verschrauben, aber ist ja anscheinend egal ob AMD oder Intel, eher Lüfter abhängig.
> 
> Kennt ihr gute Lüfter für 1155 Sockel die man vorne verschraubt, wäre mir eig lieber


 
Beim AMD hast du ihn sicher vorne ins Retention Modul eingehakt.
Das ist in etwa das gleiche wie bei den Intel Pushpins, nur eben AMDs Prinzip des Kühler festmachens.

Aber wenn du verschrauben willst, musst du alles abbauen, was da im Weg ist, also musst du bei AMD das Retention Modul entfernen.


----------



## merhuett (9. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Naja mainboard und Kabel Management muss dann entfernt werden, naja ^^ hatte auf meinem Phenom 2 nen zalman NV Edition drauf und der war auch relativ schwer und musste nicht hinten angebracht werden, egal ist halt jetzt so


 
Hast du auf der Rückseite das Gehäuses keine auspaarung zum rankommen ? Also das du die andere seite abmachst und drüben schrauben usw durch steckst ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Gut ich geb's auf, dann hoff ich dass das Teil nie kaputt gehen wird, da man ja wirklich wieder alles auseinander nehmen muss


 Geht alles ganz leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2013)

> Schwere Kühler werden immer mit einer Backplate verschraubt, sonst halten die nicht. Ist blöd, wenn der 1000 Gramm-Kühler auf die Grafikkarte fällt


Es gab hier doch mal einen Versuch mit einem Scythe Kühler der mit PushPins befestigt war. Weiß grad nicht mehr welcher Kühler genau ( Orochi, Susanoo oder ähnlich ), in dem Video wurde mit dem MB ja geradezu hin und her gewedelt. Da fiel nix ab


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab nochma ne änderung gemacht, der BeQuiet soll doch nicht so das wahre sein, hab mich jetzt hierfür entschieden : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Himalaya - 140mm und denke es ist eine bessere Wahl, oder?


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

Da musst Du mit der Höhe aufpassen, der Himlaya ist mit 164mm recht hoch.

Der Himalaya ist sonst prima, aber etwas teuer. Dafür bekommst Du ja fast schon einen EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Also ich hab nochma ne änderung gemacht, der BeQuiet soll doch nicht so das wahre sein, hab mich jetzt hierfür entschieden : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Himalaya - 140mm und denke es ist eine bessere Wahl, oder?



Wolltest du übertakten, habe schon den faden verloren. Wenn nicht ist der absolut oversized für dich selbst ich habe nur nen 30€ alpenfön brocken und ich habe übertaktet.


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Da musst Du mit der Höhe aufpassen, der Himlaya ist mit 164mm recht hoch.
> 
> Der Himalaya ist sonst prima, aber etwas teuer. Dafür bekommst Du ja fast schon einen EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Hab mich soweit schon informiert und mein Gehäuse sagt folgendes dazu: Maximale CPU-Kühler-Höhe: 186 mm, sollte also noch gewissen Spielraum haben, oder?
Der K2 ist schon wieder zu bombig, hab ich auch schon gesichtet ^^



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Wolltest du übertakten, habe schon den faden verloren. Wenn nicht ist der absolut oversized für dich selbst ich habe nur nen 30€ alpenfön brocken und ich habe übertaktet.



Klar will ich übertackten und das bis zum letzten möglichen mhz, weswegen ja auch der BeQuiet wieder rausgeflogen ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Klar will ich übertackten und das bis zum letzten möglichen mhz, weswegen ja auch der BeQuiet wieder rausgeflogen ist.


 
Und wieso nimmst du dann nicht den K2?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Klar will ich übertackten und das bis zum letzten möglichen mhz, weswegen ja auch der BeQuiet wieder rausgeflogen ist.



Und dann mit Air Cooled?


----------



## minicoopers (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Und dann mit Air Cooled?


 Naja mit einem guten Kühler geht da schon etwas


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Und dann mit Air Cooled?



Mit was sonst? Mit den kompakt-waküs oder was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2013)

Bei 4,5GHz ist eh meist Schluss, ab dann ist es nicht mehr sinnvoll weiter zu machen, und das schafft ein K2 problemlos.


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

Für 4,5 GHz reicht auch ein Thermalright Macho HR-02. Mein K2 langweilt sich nur bei 4,5GHz


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso nimmst du dann nicht den K2?


 
Weil der zu bombig ist wie gesagt, das schaut ja nicht mehr feierlich aus ^^



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Und dann mit Air Cooled?



Klar, Wasserkühlung finde ich persönlich schwachsinn, nur meine Meinung, würde ich nie machen, LüKü reicht völlig aus und WaKü ist für die meisten wegen der Lautstärke interessant, diese ist mir aber auch egal, da ich einen High-End PC mit nem Ferrari oder sonstigen krassen Autos vergleiche, da will auch keiner was leises da muss es laut sein und da ich eh immer das Headset auf habe, hör ichs eh so gut wie nie 



minicoopers schrieb:


> Naja mit einem guten Kühler geht da schon etwas


 
Eben und das ist der Himalaya ja


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Weil der zu bombig ist wie gesagt, das schaut ja nicht mehr feierlich aus ^^


 
Der K2 sieht super aus. Der nimmt den kompletten Platz oben im Case ein.


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

Welches Gehäuse nimmst Du denn? Denn der Himalaya sollte ja reinpassen


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

Naja so wie er es sagt den letzt möglichen mhz rauszuquetschen wird er jawohl kaum mit Luftkühlung schaffen. Und das dann auch noch 24/7

Edit: und ausserdem wollte er doch was sparen denke ich? Alles ganzschön komisch, ich bezweifele eh ob jemand der sich sein Rechner zusammenstellen lässt sich ans OC wagen sollte. Ahnung von der Materie PC scheint ja nicht vorhanden zu sein.


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Naja so wie er es sagt den letzt möglichen mhz rauszuquetschen wird er jawohl kaum mit Luftkühlung schaffen. Und das dann auch noch 24/7



Was redest  du da?
Natürlich mit lukü. Er wird wohl das Letzte MHz für annehmbare Settings meinen.
Sonst musste er sich wohl ln2 kaufen und n Pott bauen.

Haette man drauf kommen koennen.


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Naja so wie er es sagt den letzt möglichen mhz rauszuquetschen wird er jawohl kaum mit Luftkühlung schaffen. Und das dann auch noch 24/7



Alles über ~4,5-4,7GHz ist eh nicht mehr alltagstauglich / sinnvoll, weil die Leistungsaufnahme / benötigte Spannung stark ansteigt und in keinem Verhältnis mehr zur Mehrleistung steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Naja so wie er es sagt den letzt möglichen mhz rauszuquetschen wird er jawohl kaum mit Luftkühlung schaffen. Und das dann auch noch 24/7



Das letzte mögliche Hertz in annehmbaren Bereichen. Das sollte doch offensichtlich sein.
Oder denkst du echt, dass er die CPU mit 5,3GHz laufen lassen will, weil das so gerade eben irgendwie geht?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Edit: und ausserdem wollte er doch was sparen denke ich? Alles ganzschön komisch, ich bezweifele eh ob jemand der sich sein Rechner zusammenstellen lässt sich ans OC wagen sollte. Ahnung von der Materie PC scheint ja nicht vorhanden zu sein.


 
Wird schon schief gehen  Sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Naja so wie er es sagt den letzt möglichen mhz rauszuquetschen wird er jawohl kaum mit Luftkühlung schaffen. Und das dann auch noch 24/7
> 
> Edit: und ausserdem wollte er doch was sparen denke ich? Alles ganzschön komisch, ich bezweifele eh ob jemand der sich sein Rechner zusammenstellen lässt sich ans OC wagen sollte. Ahnung von der Materie PC scheint ja nicht vorhanden zu sein.



Sorry aber was redest du?
Mein letzter PC hatte ich vor fast 3 Jahren zusammen gebaut und bis jetzt logischerweise kaum mit Zusammenstellungen auseinander gesetzt, wieso auch? Hab bisher jeden PC erfolgreich geoced und selbst zusammen gebaut und meine Informatik Ausbildung letztes Jahr erfolgreich abgeschlossen nur interessieren spiele Rechner in der IT nicht ,von wegen keine Ahnung, ich frag nur lieber alles nach !

So langsam glaub ich auch das du nur auf stunk aus bist ...

Mit best möglichen OC meinte ich lediglich die 100%ige Stabilität des Systems. Gespart wurde ja jetzt mit dem 680 Rauswurf, lese doch bitte erstmal alles bevor geantwortet wird, danke.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

Naja der ganze Thread ganz ehrlich, wer verkauft denn sein pc samt SSD und Platte usw. Um sich dann eine neue SSD und Platte holen zu müssen. Und wie gesagt ich bezweifele eh ob jemand der sich sein Rechner zusammenstellen lässt sich ans OC wagen sollte. Ahnung von der Materie PC scheint ja nicht vorhanden zu sein.

Edit:
Man muss kein Gamer sein um mit Werten von Leistung im PC Hardware bereich umgehen zu können.

Wow Informatik hatte ich sogar vor über 10Jahren in der 7 Klasse


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

Poste doch mal die aktuelle Zusammenstellung. Nach 17 Seiten im Thread (von ursprünglich 27 Seiten ) kann man schon mal den Faden verlieren.

Dann setzen sich alle hin, nehmen einen Keks und diskutieren ruhig und sachlich weiter


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Naja so wie er es sagt den letzt möglichen mhz rauszuquetschen wird er jawohl kaum mit Luftkühlung schaffen. Und das dann auch noch 24/7
> 
> Edit: und ausserdem wollte er doch was sparen denke ich? Alles ganzschön komisch, ich bezweifele eh ob jemand der sich sein Rechner zusammenstellen lässt sich ans OC wagen sollte. Ahnung von der Materie PC scheint ja nicht vorhanden zu sein.





B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Naja der ganze Thread ganz ehrlich, wer verkauft denn sein pc samt SSD und Platte usw. Um sich dann eine neue SSD und Platte holen zu müssen. Und wie gesagt ich bezweifele eh ob jemand der sich sein Rechner zusammenstellen lässt sich ans OC wagen sollte. Ahnung von der Materie PC scheint ja nicht vorhanden zu sein.




Junge junge so langsam gehst du mir echt auf den Keks. Was du da von dir gibst ist echt total sinnfreies geblubber.
Komm mal von deinem hohen Ross runter. OC ist nicht schwer und kann gelernt werden.

Was ich allerdings ganz schoen komisch finde ist die Tatsache dass du hier schreibst wie jemand der viel Ahnung hat, aber dann nicht darauf kommst, dass man zum übertakten nur eine lukü benötigt.

Mach also mal halb lang.


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

So ein wichtiger, deeskaliernder Post muss auf die neue Thread Seite :



Softy schrieb:


> Poste doch mal die aktuelle Zusammenstellung. Nach 17 Seiten im Thread (von ursprünglich 27 Seiten ) kann man schon mal den Faden verlieren.
> 
> Dann setzen sich alle hin, nehmen einen Keks und diskutieren ruhig und sachlich weiter


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Naja der ganze Thread ganz ehrlich, wer verkauft denn sein pc samt SSD und Platte usw. Um sich dann eine neue SSD und Platte holen zu müssen. Und wie gesagt ich bezweifele eh ob jemand der sich sein Rechner zusammenstellen lässt sich ans OC wagen sollte. Ahnung von der Materie PC scheint ja nicht vorhanden zu sein.



Vlt weil es ein komplett Verkauf war? Und die SSD mit 64GB zu klein und zu langsam war, ist ein älteres Modell gewesen, du bist echt ein komischer kautz, sry und der letzte Satz haste schon geschrieben und anscheinend meine Antwort gekonnt ignoriert -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2013)

Bitte wieder zum Thema zurück kommen. 
Bashing gab es in diesem Thread schon.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2013)

@ TE : Poste doch mal jetzt das System was du dir Kaufen möchtest.


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Poste doch mal die aktuelle Zusammenstellung. Nach 17 Seiten im Thread (von ursprünglich 27 Seiten ) kann man schon mal den Faden verlieren.
> 
> Dann setzen sich alle hin, nehmen einen Keks und diskutieren ruhig und sachlich weiter


 
Bild: unbenannt0buj6.jpg - abload.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2013)

Die Samsung SSD mit 250GB ist schneller.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

Schuldigung aber das letzte kann ich mir nicht verkneifen, wieso postet du immer ein Bild statt einem Link deines Einkaufswagens? Das müsste ein Informatiker aber drauf haben ,wenn er nicht nur Bullshit labern würde.


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

Der Himalaya passt in das Gehäuse  Vermutlich aber nur ohne Seitenlüfter, aber die bringen eh so gut wie nichts.



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Schuldigung aber das letzte kann ich mir  nicht verkneifen, wieso postet du immer ein Bild statt einem Link deines  Einkaufswagens? Das müsste ein Informatiker aber drauf haben ,wenn er  nicht nur Bullshit labern würde.



Kannst Du mal dieses sinnlose Geflame lassen?


----------



## StefanStg (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Schuldigung aber das letzte kann ich mir nicht verkneifen, wieso postet du immer ein Bild statt einem Link deines Einkaufswagens? Das müsste ein Informatiker aber drauf haben ,wenn er nicht nur Bullshit labern würde.


 
Halt die. Du nervst jeden hier im Thread!


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

@ Banger

Vielleicht, weil man von Hardwareversand keinen Warenkorb posten kann ?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (10. Januar 2013)

Die wahrheit vertragt ihr nicht , dann könnt ihr nur noch beleidgen


----------



## target2804 (10. Januar 2013)

Kann mal einer den Troll wieder in den Käfig sperren? Seit 4.1. angemeldet und schon das halbe Forum genervt. Respekt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2013)

Ja eine endgültige Zusammenstellung könnte hier und jetzt schon hilfreich sein.


> Naja der ganze Thread ganz ehrlich, wer verkauft denn sein pc samt SSD und Platte usw. Um sich dann eine neue SSD und Platte holen zu müssen


Spricht da irgendwas dagegen? Man kann sich dadurch ja mit einem geringen Aufpreis verbessern



> B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die wahrheit vertragt ihr nicht , dann könnt ihr nur noch beleidgen


Vielleicht einfach mal zurücklehnen und bis 3 zählen?


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Samsung SSD mit 250GB ist schneller.



Klar, mir reichen aber die 120GB 

@ Banger

Ohne Worte ! Was erlaubst du dir eig.?
Halte dich einfach raus hier, gab schon genug Ärger hier und das will ich nicht!


----------



## StefanStg (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Die wahrheit vertragt ihr nicht , dann könnt ihr nur noch beleidgen


 Warum sollen wir nicht die Wahrheit vertragen. Du laberst seit drei Seiten nur mist was den TE nicht hilft, also lasse es doch einfach.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2013)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Die wahrheit vertragt ihr nicht , dann könnt ihr nur noch beleidgen


Warum musst du immer so unhöflich sein.Wenn du was zum Thema beitragen möchtest,dann bitte auf eine vernünftige art & weise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst kommt Chefin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja eine endgültige Zusammenstellung könnte hier und jetzt schon hilfreich sein.



Hatte ich ne Seite davor, bin grad nur mit'm Handy on 

Das einzige das ich noch Austauschen werde ist das Laufwerk, das sollte noch in weiß, muss ich mal schauen aber das ist ja nicht wichtig ^^


----------



## Adi1 (10. Januar 2013)

Wozu benötigst Du noch sieben Gehäuselüfter ?


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

@ Adi

Wegen der Frisur. Da fliegen die Haare im Wind .

@ Fear

Ein weisses Laufwerk wirst Du wohl nicht finden . Die sind immer Creme oder schwarz. Daher wäre eventüll ein schwarzes zu bevorzugen .


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wozu benötigst Du noch sieben Gehäuselüfter ?


 
9 passen rein und 2 sind schon vorinstalliert 

Edit: Ich sehe gerade die Front ist eh schwarz, dann bleibt das also so, aber ein weißes habe ich gefunden  http://lb.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/72702/Samsung+SH-224BB+weiß,+SATA,+bulk.article


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

Ist nur etwas übertrieben . Dann solltest Du eine extra Lüftersteuerung kaufen .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. Januar 2013)

Jup, zum Beispiel eine 8 oder 12 Kanal Scythe Kaze Q  Mehr als 5 Lüfter sind eindeutig übertrieben, da sie den PC nur lauter machen.


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ist nur etwas übertrieben . Dann solltest Du eine extra Lüftersteuerung kaufen .



Übertrieben oder nicht, mir gefällts, hatte in meinem alten 8 Lüfter verbaut 



ich888 schrieb:


> Jup, zum Beispiel eine 8 oder 12 Kanal Scythe Kaze Q  Mehr als 5 Lüfter sind eindeutig übertrieben, da sie den PC nur lauter machen.


 
Lüftersteuerung ist schon vorhanden


----------



## Adi1 (10. Januar 2013)

Dann solltest Du aber 6x 140mm und 1x 120mm Lüfter nehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> 9 passen rein und 2 sind schon vorinstalliert
> 
> Edit: Ich sehe gerade die Front ist eh schwarz, dann bleibt das also so, aber ein weißes habe ich gefunden  http://lb.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/72702/Samsung+SH-224BB+weiß,+SATA,+bulk.article



Das ist kein Grund und viel hilft nicht viel ( Hände kann man auch mit einem Handtuch abtrocknen ). Lieber nur 2 -3 Lüfter und diese dann wenigstens nach Qualität ausgesucht. Auch macht es keinen Sinn da nur PWM Lüfter zu nehmen wenn man nicht genug passende Anschlüße hat, die Lüfter neigen per Spannungsregelung gerne zu Nebengeräschen.
Brr opt. Laufwerke von Samsung das wäre nichtmal mein letzter Wille. Du kannst da besser einen normeles Gerät nehmen und dort die Frontblende wirklich in Weiss lackieren anstatt dieses Hornhautumbra oder man googelt mal nach einem Stealth Mod.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

Hornhautumbra . Den muss ich mir merken .


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

Was ist so schlecht an den Samsung Laufwerke? Kauf das eh nur als Sicherheit, wird ja nie benutzt und wenn 1-2mal im Jahr, reicht es nicht mal dafür?
Schlag eins vor aber sehr günstig ( Das Samsung war das günstigste ) bitte


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

Produktvergleich LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B), LG Electronics GH24NS90 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS90.AUAA50B) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn man es wirklich quasi kaum braucht und die Optik nicht zerstören will würde ich ja glatt zu einem ext. Laufwerk greifen. Ich würde ja eher zu LG oder Asus tendieren. In meinen sind Samsunglaufwerke nur überteuerte Briefbeschwerer, Haltbarkeit und Lautstärke liessen in meiner Zeit zu wünschen übrig und man liest es immer mal wieder.


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

Mein uralter TSST (Toshiba/Samsung) Brenner von 2004/2005 läuft immer noch, brennt alles und ist sehr leise . Wunder gibt es immer wihieder . (Lyrics by Katja Ebstein ).


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

Okay dann wird's wohl eins von LG


----------



## Rosigatton (10. Januar 2013)

LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Mein uralter TSST (Toshiba/Samsung) Brenner von 2004/2005 läuft immer noch, brennt alles und ist sehr leise . Wunder gibt es immer wihieder . (Lyrics by Katja Ebstein ).



Die gingen ja noch nur als Samsung da alleine die Laufwerke baute ging es in die Hose. Du meintest sicherlich: Plunder gibt es immer wieder


----------



## fear.de (10. Januar 2013)

So PC ist jetzt bestellt, morgen die Überweisung und auf nächste Woche warten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2013)

Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem neuen PC


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2013)

Feedback wäre super


----------



## fear.de (11. Januar 2013)

Ja hab das Geld in meiner Mittagspause überwiesen 
Denke das Geld wird bei dennen am Montag drauf sein und am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag sollte es bei mir sein, Bilder kommen dann wenn ich's fertig zamme gebaut hab 
Bis dahin muss ich mit meinem 2. PC vorlieb nehmen ( AMD X2, 2GB RAM und ne 8800GT ) ist einfach nur schrecklich ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2013)

Kann man doch mit leben? Es geht auch schlimmer


----------



## fear.de (12. Januar 2013)

Schlimmer geht immer das stimmt 

Wenigstens packt das Teil Konstante 100FPS in CS:S nur der Sound ist leise, wenn ich das headset vorne an den Kopfhörer Anschluss stecke und das mic ist der Sound zwar laut aber ich hab trotz Sound Off im Windows permanent ein komisches Geräusch das auch wenn ich TS bin mich Dauer leuchten lässt, ziemlich nervig das ganze :/


----------



## fear.de (14. Januar 2013)

Geld ist bei dennen heute morgen angekommen und wie das leben so spielt, währt das Glück nicht lange ... Die Lüfter sind erst morgen verfügbar und auch erst dann wird alles verschickt, so kann ich den einzigen Tag nämlich Mittwoch zu 90% vergessen an dem ich früher Zuhause bin, naja iwie war's mir klar -.-

Vlt. schaffen sie es ja von einem auf den anderen Tag, das ist aber eher selten :/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2013)

Murphys Law. So ist jedenfalls die Vorfreude noch größer


----------



## fear.de (14. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Murphys Law. So ist jedenfalls die Vorfreude noch größer



Klar aber da ich am Donnerstag nicht zu Hause bin und erst Freitags wieder in meine Bude komme, verlängert sich das noch mehr 

Ärgerlich aber man kann's nicht ändern :/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2013)

Ist leider so, ändern kann man nix dran. Das Phänomän hatte ich schon mehr als genug


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Januar 2013)

Wie kann man nur Leute verarschen. Und denen das geld aus der Tasche klauen


----------



## fear.de (14. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist leider so, ändern kann man nix dran. Das Phänomän hatte ich schon mehr als genug



Wie machen die das eig? Legen die, die Hardware für einen zurück und komplettieren das dann oder wie? Mittlerweile ist auch die SSD nicht mehr verfügbar, die Olle am Telefon meinte nur die Lüfter, so Stands auch auf der Seite ?!


----------



## Heretic (14. Januar 2013)

Ja so in etwa machen die das. Musste auch auf 3 Lüfter warten. Weil nicht alle 8 da waren.
In der zwischen zeit waren andere sachen dann auch nichtmehr lieferbar. Das kam aber halt genau durch deine bzw mehrere ähnliche gleichzeitige bestellung.

Ist ja auch logisch. Die gehen ja erstmal davon aus. Das alle teile verschickt werden und ergo im lager fehlen. Daher auch im Shop direkt abändern.

Das Paket kam letztlich trotzdem obwohl einige Sachen nicht leiferbar waren. Hat also alles seine Richtigkeit. Wennse dir nur gesagt haben , dass der Lüfter fehlt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2013)

Ich kenne ja nicht jeden Laden aber meist wird ja alles in eine Box gepackt und landet dann in der Warteschleife.


----------



## fear.de (14. Januar 2013)

Ah okay, danke 

Ich hoffe du hast recht, aber alles andere wäre auch iwie komisch, da würde man ja nie an seine HW kommen ^^

Frage nur da ich bisher nie so ein Problem hatte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2013)

Drücke die Daumen das alles schnell ankommt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2013)

Mir hatte die mal eine Sounkarte in die Filiale geliefert und als sich die abholen wollte war die schon wieder weg da ich nicht an der passenden Stelle der Hitliste stand


----------



## fear.de (14. Januar 2013)

Das ist aber frech, hört sich nicht gut an ..


Danke Matrix


----------



## Anilman (14. Januar 2013)

Servus ich wollte fragen ob ich dieses jahr einen neuen pc erstellen soll oder 1jahr warten bis die neuen nvidia karten kommen mit neuer Architektur.
Ich hab hab 4gb ram  gtx 570 (750mhz) amd 1090t und eine agility 3 128gb?

Mein system ist zu sylvester 2010/2011 selbst erstellt worden.bis auf die vertex 2 welches nicht mehr lief ist bisher alles beim alten.

Solange es noch xbox360gibt sind die meisten spiele eh nur portierungen


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

Anilman schrieb:


> Servus ich wollte fragen ob ich dieses jahr einen neuen pc erstellen soll oder 1jahr warten bis die neuen nvidia karten kommen mit neuer Architektur.
> Ich hab hab 4gb ram gtx 570 (750mhz) amd 1090t und eine agility 3 128gb?


 
Ganz einfach, wenn irgendwas ruckelt, würde ich aufrüsten.

Mach doch einen eigenen Thread auf. Das ist unhöflich dem TE gegenüber und gibt am Ende nur ein Durcheinander.


----------



## fear.de (17. Januar 2013)

So gerade eben ist alles eingetroffen  Komme leider erst heute mittag dazu die puzzleteile zusammen zufügen, ich werde dann berichten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2013)

Über ein Feedback würden wir uns freuen  & Viel Spaß mit dem neuen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2013)

Klebstoff, Verbandskasten und Co schon bereit gelegt?
OK war nen Spass, dann viel Vergnügen bei der Schrauberei


----------



## fear.de (17. Januar 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Über ein Feedback würden wir uns freuen  & Viel Spaß mit dem neuen PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar werd ich machen und danke 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Klebstoff, Verbandskasten und Co schon bereit gelegt?
> OK war nen Spass, dann viel Vergnügen bei der Schrauberei


 
Wieso tun alle so als wäre das mein 1. mal  ? Hab für mich und bekannte schon über 10 zusammengebaut und alle leben noch ( PC wie auch Mensch ) 
Aber auch danke ;D


----------



## fear.de (17. Januar 2013)

So endlich fertig 


Morgen kommt dann Windows drauf, muss jetz ma pennen gehen


----------



## Metalic (17. Januar 2013)

Wo ist die Grafikkarte? 


Ahh bei den beleuchteten Bildern ist sie ja


----------



## Softy (17. Januar 2013)

Sieht schick aus 


Den CPU-Kühler solltest Du aber um 90° drehen, so dass die warme Luft nach hinten aus dem Case befördert wird und nicht auf das PCB der Grafikkarte


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Januar 2013)

Außerdem solltest du auch das Netzteil drehen, so dass es die Luft vom Boden ansaugt, dann hat das Netzteil seinen eigenen Kühlkreislauf.


----------



## fear.de (17. Januar 2013)

Hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit !

Der CPU Kühler blässt nicht auf die Graka sondern nach oben dort sind 2 Lüfter angebracht und das Netzteil gibt nur so rum wegen den Bohrungen, kann's leider net ändern 

Und danke


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2013)

Klar kannst Du das Netzteil drehen. Und der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler sollte gegen diesen blasen .


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Der CPU Kühler blässt nicht auf die Graka sondern nach oben



Der Lüfter muss die Luft durch den Kühler drücken, ansonsten ist die Kühlleistung deutlich schlechter als mit einem ziehenden Lüfter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2013)

Und nimm bitte den Lüfter aus dem Boden, der ist eh am allersten sinnfrei und wenn sollte er Luft ins Gehäuse befördern. Das mit dem Netzteil ist nicht so dramatisch da es eh kaum am Luftaustausch teilnimmt, aber den Kühler bitte drehen und den Lüfter so so setzen das die Luft durch den Kühlkörper gedrückt wird. Ansonsten gibt es nix zu meckern


----------



## fear.de (18. Januar 2013)

Ist das wirklich so schlimm mit dem CPU Kühler, das zu wechseln könnte nervig werden :/

Ich Schau mir heute Abend mal die temps an unter Last !


----------



## TheJumper0 (18. Januar 2013)

Du heitzt dir halt alles unnötig auf.

Ich würde ihn einfach drehen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2013)

Die Jungs haben recht fear.de 
Sieht sehr schick aus


----------



## fear.de (18. Januar 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Die Jungs haben recht fear.de
> Sieht sehr schick aus



Danke, hab mir so gut wie es ging beim Kabel Management Mühe gegeben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2013)

Du hast es ja schon einmal gemacht, beim 2. Versuch geht es schneller


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2013)

Hast du den CPU Kühler jetzt um 90° Grad gedreht.


----------



## fear.de (18. Januar 2013)

Ja schon aber trotzdem nervig, egal ich mach's heute Abend wenn der Feierabend ruft


----------



## fear.de (18. Januar 2013)

Bei der Standard Vid von 1,150v ist er mit 4,5ghz im BIOS gefreezed, BIOS clear gemacht und jetzt nur auf 4ghz laufen, Kerne gehen unter 100% Last auf gute 60 grad !
Was schätzt ihr ca. Brauch man an Vid um 4,5 GHz zu erreichen? Ich weiß jede CPU ist anders, aber ein ungefährer Richtwert wäre Klasse


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

Mein i7-3770K braucht für 4,5GHz 1,200 Volt und liegt damit so im Durchschnitt. Manche CPU's schaffen das mit 1,15V und manche brauchen 1,25 Volt, da musst Du mal rumprobieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Januar 2013)

Übrigens: VID ist nur die Standardspannung mit der der Prozessor von Intel ausgeliefert wird. Du meinst wohl, wieviel Vcore man für 4,5 GHz braucht. 1,2 Volt sind da im Rahmen, aber immer über den Offset einstellen


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Ich finde keine Erklärung was Offset sein soll? Reicht es nicht Multiplikator und wenn nötig die Vcore anheben? War länger nicht bei Intel aber Offset schonmal gelesen aber keine Ahnung grad


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

Offset bedeutet im Prinzip, dass das Board die Spannung regelt und Du diese durch einen positiven Offset-Wert erhöhen und durch einen negativen Offset verringern kannst.


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Und wo finde ich das? Steht nirgents Offset?

Was für einen ungefähren Wert muss bei 4,5 GHz eingestellt werden?


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

Welches Board hast Du denn?

Bei mir steht es auf +0,050 Volt.


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Welches Board hast Du denn?
> 
> Bei mir steht es auf +0,050 Volt.



Ja das Gigabyte Z77-D3H

I.wo im Anhang eine Offset Einstellung?


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

Da ist es die Einstellung Dynamischer VCore.


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, diese Einstellung ist aber ausgegraut? Wie kann ich das freischalten ?


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Ich finde keine Erklärung was Offset sein soll? Reicht es nicht Multiplikator und wenn nötig die Vcore anheben? War länger nicht bei Intel aber Offset schonmal gelesen aber keine Ahnung grad


 
Deine CPU hat für jeden Freqzenzbereich eine automatisch anliegende Spannung. Das regelt die CPU von alleine.
Diese automatisch anligende Spannung kannst du ermitteln indem du die CPU im Auto Modus übertaktest. Du kannst dann die Spannung auslesen.
Jetzt kannst du per Offset einstellen ob die CPU mehr oder weniger als die Auto Spannung anlegen soll -- eben plus oder minus.
Ein weiterer Faktor ist die Load Line Calibration. Die regelt die Spannung unter Last und sorgt dafür dass die Spannung nicht abfallen kann.
Ob du nun per Offset oder per Fixen der Spannung übertaktest spielt für das Endergebnis keine Rolle.
Der Offset Mode hat den Vorteil dass die Spannung im Idle abgesenkt wird. Das ist bei fixer Spannung nicht möglich. Der Nachteil bei Offset ist dass die Spannung unter Last meist höher ist als per fixierter Spannung.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

fear.de schrieb:


> Hab ich mir schon gedacht, diese Einstellung ist aber ausgegraut? Wie kann ich das freischalten ?



Ist das aktuellste BIOS drauf?


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Ne nicht ganz das neuste, aber wie heißt es so schön in der IT: Dont change a running system  Und habs rausgefunden wie ichs freischalten kann, einfach das Auto darunter auf normal setzen dann kann mans ändern.

Hab anscheinend ne relativ schlechte?! CPU erwischt, fahre jetzt 4,3GHz mit 1.165v, geh ich auf 1.160v freezed er im Bios, geh ich darüber mit mehr Takt freezed es auch wieder, wenn ich auf 1.200v gehe läufts zwar auf 4,5GHz aber das ist mir zuviel vcore, weswegen ichs jetzt so belasse, die 200MHz merkt kein Mensch, trotzdem schade ^^


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

So schlecht ist die aber nicht. 4,3GHz mit 1,165 Volt sind i.O.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Januar 2013)

1,2 Volt sind nicht zuviel für 24/7, solange die Temperaturen stimmen. Wie warm wird die CPU denn in Prime95 ?


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Mit Core damage oder Prime geht's schon auf ca. 70 grad mit 1.2v, das ist zuviel, ich belasse es jetzt so, so bleibts unter Last auf ca 60 grad


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

Ach Ivy hält schon was aus, bis 70°C ist OK


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Januar 2013)

Und außerdem wird die CPU im wirklichen Leben nie so stark belastet, denn der einzige Sinn von CoreDamage ist es, alle Register zu ziehen um die MAXIMALE Verlusrleistung zu erzwingen ...


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Und außerdem wird die CPU im wirklichen Leben nie so stark belastet, denn der einzige Sinn von CoreDamage ist es, alle Register zu ziehen um die MAXIMALE Verlusrleistung zu erzwingen ...



Okay aber von wieviel grad sprechen wir dann ca. wenn ich z.B. BF3 spiele und nicht Core damage ^^


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Schau doch einfach nach welche Temps du anliegen hast wenn du spielst.
70° sind kein Thema für die CPU. Darüber lacht sie.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

Protokolliere doch einfach mal die Temperaturen beim Zocken.

Aber wenn die CPU bei  Core Damage 70°C warm wird, wird sie beim Zocken sicher nicht wärmer als 60°C.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Du hast ja Offset.
Schau doch mal nach welche Spannung du bei Core Damage hast und welche beim Spielen. Die sind garantiert unterschiedlich.


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Krass, hätte nicht gedacht dass das soviel ausmacht 
Jetzt noch eine frage, wieviel darf die CPU maximal an Temp. haben? Und der maximale vcore wert würde mich auch interessieren, dann werd ich mal weiter machen


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

Die CPU fängt bei 105°C an zu throttlen. Ich hatte meine schon bei über 100°C, und die lebt immer noch 

Das mit der Spannung kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Auf Dauer würde ich nicht mehr als 1,25 Volt geben (so lange die Temperaturen im Rahmen sind).

Zum Benchen dürfen es schon mal 1,4 Volt sein (auf eigene Gefahr )


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Mein Intel wissen scheint wirklich "altmodisch" zu sein, ich hatte da werte von über 70°C sind grenzwertig in Erinnerung  Aber gut welche Temp. ist für den 24/7 Betrieb geeignet?

Okay, dann zock ich ma ne runde VS und dann werd ichs mal weiter versuchen, ihr seid mal wieder ne super Hilfe, danke


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Die Temperaturen sind weniger das Problem. Wichtiger ist dass die Spannung nicht zu hoch ist.


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Okay momentan Teste ich 4,5GHz mit 1.215v!

Mit 1.210v ist ne Anwendung von Windows nach 15 min gecrashed! Temps liegen jetzt bei 77-80 grad


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

Dann würde ich es bei 4,3 GHz belassen, einen Unterschied merkt man eh nicht.



fear.de schrieb:


> Mein Intel wissen scheint wirklich "altmodisch"  zu sein, ich hatte da werte von über 70°C sind grenzwertig in Erinnerung



Wie gesagt, hat die Spannung einen weit höheren Einfluss auf die "Alterung" der CPU (--> Elektromigration) als die Temperatur. 70°C bei 1,2 Volt ist also weitaus schonender für die CPU als 50°C bei 1,4 Volt.


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Ja ich kann's leider nicht lassen, leichter zwang 
Musste aber jetzt auf 1.220v erhöhen, bei 1.215 gabs nach 45 min nen Programm Crash !
Bisher läufst seit 25 min problemlos wenn's das noch ne Stunde tut, belass ich's dabei und es sollte stable sein 
Hab mir die 4,5 GHz i.wie eingebrannt ^^


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Ob 4,5GHz oder 4,3GHz ist echt egal.

Ich stelle inzwischen nur noch den Multi auf 42 und den Turbo auf alle Kerne. Den Rest lasse ich auf Auto. Funktioniert bestens und alle sind zufrieden die dann die PCs übernehmen.


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Klar geht auch, jeder ist anders 

Bin halt verbissen drauf, aber wieso weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, macht halt Spaß die grenzen zu testen 
Bisher läuft er seit 1 Stunde und 10 min auf 4,5ghz ohne Probleme! Sollte langsam reichen oder? Benutzt wird immer noch Core damage.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Probiere doch 4,6GHz.


----------



## fear.de (19. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Probiere doch 4,6GHz.



Du weißt auch nicht was du willst xD
Ne dann muss ich wieder über ne Stunde warten und mehr Spannung geben, das sollte jetzt erst mal genügen denke ich


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

Alles über 4,5 GHz ist eh nicht mehr wirklich alltagstauglich.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Alles über 4,5 GHz ist eh nicht mehr wirklich alltagstauglich.


 
Aber unter 5GHz bringt es keinen Spaß.


----------

